# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Wild pitcher plants at logging site

## kuching

I just uploaded all my photos (taken in oct. 2007) to my website; the link:

http://www.ibanorum.netfirms.com/MJ2007.htm


some pix to share;

Logging site near the border:




First time found an intermediate pitcher of _Nepenthes rafflesiana_. (take note that it has a pair of wings!!!)




Flowers of _Nepenthes bicalcarata_.




The red "apples":




_Nepenthes bicalcarata_ X _Nepenthes gracilis_.





_N. mirabilis_ (red peristome)

----------


## Cacatuoides

Hi

I've always marveled at your nature photos, very nice!!

I saw a pot of red ones for sale near my place....they look very interesting
Are they easy to keep at home?

----------


## Justikanz

Never knew pitchers flowers... So cute and pretty...  :Smile: 

Thanks, Mike!  :Smile:

----------


## kuching

> Hi
> 
> I've always marveled at your nature photos, very nice!!
> 
> I saw a pot of red ones for sale near my place....they look very interesting
> Are they easy to keep at home?


Should be easy to plant. Don't add the fertiliser, place it under the shade, watering it everyday.

----------


## kuching

> Never knew pitchers flowers... So cute and pretty... 
> 
> Thanks, Mike!


Welcome, again. :Razz:

----------

